# is there other algs for TuRBo edges?



## chimpzi (Apr 15, 2009)

is there any other algs for the ff. aside from those posted in erik's site?.

1. UF-UL-RU & UF UR-LU

2. UF-LU-UR & UF-RU-UL

its because im not comfortable with his algs for the above cases. i usually suck at double layer turns. hehe

thanks!..


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

I would just try practicing them. Eventually you'll get used to double layer turns


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 16, 2009)

chimpzi said:


> is there any other algs for the ff. aside from those posted in erik's site?.
> 
> 1. UF-UL-RU & UF UR-LU
> 
> ...



I don't know the TuRBo algs, but here are the BH algs for those cases.

1.
UF-UL-RU: S R' F R S' R' F' R
UF UR-LU: S' L F' L' S L F L'

2.
UF-LU-UR: L F' L' S' L F L' S
UF-RU-UL: R' F R S R' F' R S'

Chris


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> chimpzi said:
> 
> 
> > is there any other algs for the ff. aside from those posted in erik's site?.
> ...



wee!>..

thanks!..
but im still hoping it to be M slices than S...
guess i have to optimize.[is the term right?]

thanks again!..
those who know some other agls feel free to post..


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 16, 2009)

chimpzi said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...



Honestly, those algs above are so nice (for me) that I would be a little hesitant to use setup moves and solve on the M slice instead for those cases. If you really want MU only turns how would you feel about using a cube rotation?

1.
UF-UL-RU: S R' F R S' R' F' R

would turn into
UF-UL-RU: y M F' L F M' F' L' F y'

or you could also do
UF-UL-RU: y' x' M' U' R U M U' R' U x y

To be honest though, with practice those S turns are really quick to execute. using either your thumb or index finger. If you really wanted to use a MU only alg I would use Acube and try to pick the ones you like the best. I don't think this BH alg translates well to M turns unless you like the second option (which is probably the one I would use if I wanted to make this alg MU friendly).

I say Acube the cases, but search for MU only algs. You're probably likely to get a couple that might be halfway decent, but maybe a little long.

Chris


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks again chris!..
actually that is what i am planning, use cube rotation.
S slice is between front and back faces right?.. im not used to it, sometimes if i slice it, the other face turn along with the inner slice. but i would give it a try..

and i dont know how to use Acube, i haven't seen it, even once.

thanks again!..=]


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess you could use Cube Explorer and try to find your own moves


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

chimpzi said:


> 1. UF-UL-RU & *UF UR-LU*
> 
> 2. *UF-LU-UR* & UF-RU-UL



It may be a little late for this...

I just started going over TuRBo pretty much today... and the ones I bolded are just fast OLLs from a different angle (U' setup). I can't see why you don't like those algs. They are probably some of the fastest OLLs for most people. I haven't even really looked at the other ones yet.

Edit- So here are some other algs I've come up with for the other cases, which I didn't originally like. 

UF-UL-RU: F U' M' U R U' M U R' F'

UF-RU-UL: F R U M U' R' U M' U' F'

Those will probably be the ones I stick with, plus the orginal 2 OLL algs for the others.


----------

